# lipgloss ingredients?



## honor435 (Jul 19, 2010)

anyone want to share what they like to use? not  a real hard balm, a softer blend. castor, co, beeswax?


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't like drag with mine; I like it more like a lip gloss feel.  Here's the  recipe I'm currently using but may end up tweeking.  On application, it feels like a lip gloss but is absorbed easily so it doesn't leave a shine for very long and I would like the shine to remain longer (maybe more castor? but I don't want to soften it anymore) but it really feels good on the lips.

.25 oz beeswax
.50 oz shea butter
.25 oz almond oil
.15 oz castor oil
.05 oz jojoba
.05 oz avocado
1 Vitamin E capsul
20 drops spearmint EO


----------



## honor435 (Jul 20, 2010)

ok, i tried a couple of recipes, but they are more lip balmy, i want more gloss also. I will try again, i dont have av or joj.


----------



## Honey (Jul 21, 2010)

Try Candelillia wax (about 17%) and you'll get tons of gloss.. add a little bit of castor and you'll be glossed to the max.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 21, 2010)

Shoot!  I just placed an order yesterday.....Candelillia wax will have to go on my wish list for next time.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 21, 2010)

me too, but I did make one last night with hemp. castor, almond small amt of beeswax,that isnt too bad.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 21, 2010)

honey
where do you get that? the only place I saw was oils by nature. Isnt it similiar to beeswax?


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 21, 2010)

honor, I just saw it at Camden Grey.  I think it was $7.50 for 1 lb or $4 something for 1/2 lb.


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2010)

I have a formula for an un-petroleum jelly which might work.  Unfortunately I cannot find my copy, and it's posted on the NEW DIRECTIONS forum which is temporarily offline.

If anyone here copied it from there....

(I know it's castor oil, plus a wax - maybe candelilla).

When I get back on I'll retrieve it.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 21, 2010)

ok, i made one with more castor, almond, almond butter, vit e, its kinda nice, more glossy. I used lemon lb cake flavor(elements) but I dont taste it, just smell, I used about 5-7 drops for 3 small tins, maybe more?


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2010)

Honor, did you use a sweetener?  Flavors are more "fragrance" without the sweet.


----------



## krissy (Jul 21, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> Honor, did you use a sweetener?  Flavors are more "fragrance" without the sweet.



is there a "lip balm sweetener" or do you mean like sweet & low?


----------



## agriffin (Jul 22, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> Honor, did you use a sweetener?  Flavors are more "fragrance" without the sweet.



Yeah, I ordered some thinking they would have a taste.  They are "flavor" oils...but nope...just fragrances.  I guess you can add a sweetener.  

The smell is supposed to trick you into tasting?  Not sure.  

So you can use "flaver oils" as regular fragrance oils?


----------



## debb (Jul 22, 2010)

I use a base for mine...so I am of no help...lol ..but I did buy balm sweetener.. I use very little of that...I guess it tricks the mind...


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 22, 2010)

I've tried making lip gloss for myself to look like the lava lamp lol but it didn't turn out good. I need to look for that recipe again.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 22, 2010)

flavor oil, i thought flavor meant flavor! I will get a sweetener, or can I use stevia?


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 22, 2010)

I used WSP's "super sweet," which was supposed to trick the mind into tasting... 

All I get is a sugary taste. I used their "Natural Honeydew Melon" flavor oil, which, I might add, smells disgusting. It's not at all natural smelling- kind of sharp, and overly sweet.


----------



## carebear (Jul 22, 2010)

I've gotten some absolutely horrid flavors from WSP.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 22, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> flavor oil, i thought flavor meant flavor! I will get a sweetener, or can I use stevia?



You can use stevia. I make my own lip balm sweetener using finely powdered stevia mixed in with some castor oil. Just a little bit of this mixture goes a long way. If you don't want to make your own, I believe Southern Soapers sells a stevia sweetener made from powdered stevia and coconut oil. 

I also have Sugar Kisses sweetener from MMS, which does the job, but I actually like my stevia/castor mix better.

If you want some really good flavor oils, MMS has some great ones. I have these from them:

-Honey (very realistic and strong)
-Cucumber Melon (very realistic and refreshing)
-Black Cherry (just like Chapstick's cherry flavor)
-Grape (just like grape soda or KoolAid)
-Root Beer (A&W all the way)
-Lime (very realistic and strong)
-Mango (fruity torpical flavor)
-Vanilla Banilla (a strong fruity vanilla)
-Coconut (unlike all of the above, this one is very light on its own, but its great when mixed with lime to get a wonderful lime/coconut flavor)


IrishLass


----------



## honor435 (Jul 28, 2010)

those look like awesome flavors!
Ok, I did one last week that was, castor, almond butter, hemp, beeswax, vit E, I had a teen test it, she liked it! I did get some sweetener from ebay, oh my I tasted it, very sweet, so I had honey flavor oil and added a few drops of sweetener, I think its going to be good.
Carebear, wheres that recipe?


----------



## Lindy (Jul 28, 2010)

*Lava Lip Gloss*

Ingredients: 1 oz. Liquid Vegetable Glycerin
2 oz Sweet Almond Oil
1 drop Food Coloring
1/2 Tablespoon Sweetened Flavor Oil
15 drops Vitamin E
9-10 Roller Ball Bottles

Directions: In a measuring cup, mix liquid glycerin with liquid food coloring until you have desired color (add a drop at a time and mix to see color). In a separate cup, mix sweet almond oil and add flavor oil. Add Vitamin E. Mix well. Fill roller bottles up to the bottom of the neck. The two different mixtures will remain seperated in the bottle, and when you turn it upside down the colored liquid will flow thru the clear oil and look like a lava lamp! This is a clear gloss. This recipe should make enough to fill about 9 or 10 roller bottles. Each bottle holds 1/3 oz.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 30, 2010)

1/2 tablespoon seems like a lot of flavor for that amt of oil? I dont have glycerin.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 30, 2010)

Just repeating the recipe.  I've actually made it and it is not only fun to play with (think lava lamp) but it feels quite nice and is glossy....


----------

